# What kind of Clover should I be getting for my bees?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you are looking for something you can mow and still get blooms, that would be dutch white clover and birdsfoot trefoil. Both are worth planting anyway. But white and yellow sweet are hard to beat but they do get tall. You may as well mix in some crimson (not red). If you don't have horses on it, you could add some aslike clover. Teasel, Cleome, borage and anise hyssop are also nice.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

I planted yellow sweet clover and hairy vetch. I make alot of vegetation and choked all the weeds and provided a good amount of nectar!


----------



## Beewrangler (Feb 20, 2010)

Michael,
Do you know of an online source that sell a blend similar to what you describe? Any idea how many lbs/acre I should be planting this?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think I got my Birdsfoot trefoil from Outdoor pride along with some of the other cloves (crimson etc.) but the white and yellow sweet clover I got from Walter T. Kelley. I don't have the aslike as I have horses, but I'm sure you can search for it. I have seen anise hyssop somewhere, I think the same place as I saw the borage. The Teasle and Cleome I have never looked for. I have also planted grazing alfalfa that I bought from Outdoor pride. And some chicory, but I think that was some deer feeding place... and they had trefoil as well.


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

There is a store in Nixa Mo. that has white and yellow sweetclover and also sell a clover blend and buckwheat. (halfway between Branson and Springfield) 
You need to shop for the best price as some places charge twice what you can get it elsewhere for. 

One mailorder place is Stock Seed in Neb. I have had good luck with them and they have most of the ones Michael B. mentioned.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>One mailorder place is Stock Seed in Neb. I have had good luck with them and they have most of the ones Michael B. mentioned. 

And they are three miles from my house...


----------



## jtow (Mar 30, 2011)

As to Birdsfoot Trefoil, is there a preference as to which variety is best for bees? I've seen 3 varieties listed at various seed houses.


----------

